# Red/Yellow Shrimp



## powerslayer (Jun 21, 2009)

Can anyone tell me where to buy Red/Yellow shrimp locally in Dallas? Anyone on DFWAPC has some for sale? Looking for something local. 

PS


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

I am guessing you mean your a looking for cherry shrimp and yellow shrimp? You cannot keep both kinds of shrimp together FYI. There are a few people in the club the have cherry shrimp but I think yellows are harder to come by.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

If you are just looking for a few cherries I could probaly hook you up.


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

I know that Bristlenose Dude on the DFW Fish Box is trying to breed both red and yellow shrimp. You might contact him through Niko. If you just need cherry shrimp I have some. Let me know.


----------

